# Mongolian Horse North America?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I was curious so I too googled around -- nada. However, Fjord horses are very closely related to Mongolian horses, you might look into them as they are available in north america.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not aware of any Mongolian horse breeders outside of Mongolia. Those ponies are tough as nails and are not smooth to ride, unless using a Mongolian saddle. Honestly, a good Fjord would be a better fit, they are actually rideable. To properly ride a Mongolian horse, you have to stand in the stirrups, and they have to have a special saddle as their backs are so short. The trot is like a sewing machine and the canter is only smooth while in perpetual 2 point. It takes special skill to do that all day.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

There aren't any true Mongolian horses in America that I am aware of. There are breeds that are similar, such as the Fjord and the Icelandic horse, which are genetically descended from the Mongolian horse (brought to Iceland by Norse settlers from Sweden, who had gotten the horses from Russian traders). 

Icelandics are very tough and a MUCH more comfortable ride than their forebears - and while they are not as universally available as horses like the QH and Thoroughbred, they're still much more easy to come by than a true Mongolian horse. Importing one from Mongolia would take a lot of time, money, and paperwork that most people don't have.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have no knowledge of anyone breeding these tough little horses in North America. As for their saddles, which ARE designed for their rough gaits and short back....no thank you!!










It is a tough culture and the horses have a tough life.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

Mongolian horses are barely trained, only concerned with surviving, and did I mention those horrendous gaits? The Mongols conquered most of the known world on these tough critters, and they are not for the feint of heart. Get an Icelandic or a Fjord, better gaits, easier to get along with, and still has that tough as nails demeanor.


----------

